# Awesome Homemade Beef Tendons ?



## fjm

Brilliant! These are sold dried as Paddywack in the UK, but I always worry about the source and the processing, given the problems with Chinese chicken. It never occurred to me that it was possible to make them at home.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

fjm said:


> Brilliant! These are sold dried as Paddywack in the UK, but I always worry about the source and the processing, given the problems with Chinese chicken. It never occurred to me that it was possible to make them at home.



Yes sourcing was the reason that I never bought them. Then I saw these in the grocery store and the label read raised and processed in the USA so I snatched up a couple. I can not believe how well they turned out and how much they love them! It was pretty easy to do. I think it would have been even easier if I had a sharper knife. Even if you don't have a dehydrator you could use your oven on the lowest setting you would just need to turn them or better yet use a wire rack.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Here is how the big ones came out this morning. This was probably about 20 hours in the dehydrator.


----------



## poolann

Very cool! I'll have to check at the local carneceria


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Poodlecrazy......What were they called at the carneceria? Everybody speaks Spanish in the part of this city where I would find a Mexican Meat Market!!! Also at our big Oriental Market nothing is in English!!! I have no idea what to ask for!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lou

Wow!!!!! I can't wait to make some for Lou & Apollo!! 

Yup, I need to know how to say it in Spanish also, but I'll show the butcher the photo if need be 

Thank you sooooooo much!!!!!!

Seriously! Thank you soooooooo much!!!! 

Way better than buying them and paying for the company's advertising, pretty packaging, shipping and God knows what else. This way we know ! 
Also THANK YOU for explaining it so well and the pictures 

You rock!!!  ??❤?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poodlecrazy......What were they called at the carneceria? Everybody speaks Spanish in the part of this city where I would find a Mexican Meat Market!!! Also at our big Oriental Market nothing is in English!!! I have no idea what to ask for!!!!! LOL!!!!!



Lol, I guess that makes since. We have a very high Spanish population but not as high San Diego so the employees are also fluent in English. I believe they would be something like "tendón de carne" but next time I go I will double check for you. Thankfully when I go to oriental markets I go with my step mom and she is from the Philippines so she understands everything lol. She also understands Spanish which is nice. Lol.


----------



## patk

well reading this thread made me go and get a take out order of vietnamese pho with beef and tendon! yummmm!


----------



## CtPoodle

I buy mini Rembrandt Bravo tendon sheaths. I would be interested in buying fresh tendons and dehydrating them. Could any PF members who have a dehydrator give me the make, model number and approximate cost of your machine? Do you like your dehydrator?

What other treats can I dehydrate for Rembrandt? I definitely would prefer making him home made treats in a dehydrator.

Thanks

Mary & brown Mini Rembrandt


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

CtPoodle said:


> I buy mini Rembrandt Bravo tendon sheaths. I would be interested in buying fresh tendons and dehydrating them. Could any PF members who have a dehydrator give me the make, model number and approximate cost of your machine? Do you like your dehydrator?
> 
> 
> 
> What other treats can I dehydrate for Rembrandt?  I definitely would prefer making him home made treats in a dehydrator.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Mary & brown Mini Rembrandt



This is the exact dehydrator that I have. I love it! It works great for everything I put in it and it came with some delicious marinating mixes (for human consumption not dog). As for what I make I make all sorts of things. from jerky treats (beef and chicken) to dehydrated organs and even chicken feet. I also love the square shape it seems to hold much more than round. The only thing I don't like about it is the top has a handle but it's only for the top portion it doesn't pick up the trays with it. And it is pretty loud. eventually the sound turns to white noise but until then I always panic thinking I left the microwave on. I also love making jerky and dehydrated fruit for the humans. My dogs don't care for the fruit but some might. I love to share the chicken jerky with the dogs too. I don't add anything to it just dry it out until it's crispy. The flavor is so concentrated and delicious. Same with green apples. 

Nesco FD-80A Square-Shaped Dehydrator Amazon Frustration-Free Packaging https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0090WOCM6/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_dkjTub05TCAMX


----------



## poolann

How was the smell while they were dehydrating? After my last batch of chicken liver brownies DH threatened divorce lol


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

No smell at all! But they were in a very well ventilated room. Liver does smell horrid,that's for sure!


----------

